# This Is Hardcore Fest 2013 (August 8-11, Philadelphia, Pa)



## Crack Rock Savior (Jun 16, 2013)

So, is anyone heading out to this? It's 4 days of the best hardcore bands in the world! 
I'll be there Saturday, August 10th!
http://www.thisishardcorefest.com/

his Is Hardcore 2013 lineup
Thursday August 8th at the Electric Factory
Kid Dynamite
Kill Your Idols
Black Train Jack
BoysetsFire (no they didn’t drop you bothersome prick!)
Cold World
Striking Distance
Suburban Scum
Praise
Truth
Friday August 9th at the Electric Factory
Modern Life Is War
Blacklisted
Panic
Tragedy
Bane
Rotting Out
Xibalba
Incendiary
Enabler
Rock Bottom
Saturday August 10th at the Electric Factory
Judge
7 Seconds
H20
Ceremony
All Out War
Ringworm
Killing time
Nails
Rival Mob
Defeater
Wisdom In Chains
Mindset
Maximum Penalty
Absolution
Turnstile
World War 4
Beware
Things We Say
Caught In A Crowd
Sunday August 11th @ the Electric Factory
Gwar
Sick Of It All
Trapped Under Ice
Paint It Black
Suicide File
Negative Approach
100 Demons
Slapshot
No Redeeming Social Value *25th anniversary (1st show with mike Dixon on vocals since 97)
Code Orange Kids
Strength For A Reason
Colin of Arabia
Clenched Fist
Pride Kills
Relentless


----------



## Sharkbite (Aug 5, 2013)

Would love to go to this! 120$ is a bit pricey!


----------



## Crack Rock Savior (Aug 5, 2013)

Sold out! Damn! I won't be going!


----------



## Sharkbite (Aug 5, 2013)

I want to cry.


----------



## Crack Rock Savior (Aug 5, 2013)

As do I. I just bought Hatebreed, Terror, Wisdom In Chains, and Comeback Kid tix for September 28 though!


----------



## Crack Rock Savior (Aug 6, 2013)

They just announced that they will have tickets at the door- no one turned away.


----------



## Sharkbite (Aug 7, 2013)

Yay.


----------

